# Grouse?



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Any grouse hunters here? How you guys doin?


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

good!


----------



## HSV1936 (Jan 18, 2007)

Great! Thanks for asking.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone care to share huntin spots? :yikes:


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> Anyone care to share huntin spots?


Nope....spent to much time and effort to find them to just give 'em up to the whole damn internet.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Nope....spent to much time and effort to find them to just give 'em up to the whole damn internet.


What do you mean? You don't like birdless, walking for hours days only to let somebody else be parked in your favorite spots.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> What do you mean? You don't like birdless, walking for hours days only to let somebody else be parked in your favorite spots


Nope.....don't much care if they found it by getting out and walking the ground, same as me. I hunt state land, so there isn't much I can do about that. However, for each one of these posts there are 10,000 "lurkers" (I consider them to be nothing more than parasitic fleas) that will jump on to the information in a heart beat!
The only thing I hate more that the lazy individuals who start threads such as this (Hey, hows it going? anyone finding birds? Great, tell me where they are), are the "helpers" that insist on giving away 'their' spots.....and then the parking lot at the SGA ends up looking like the parking lot at Wal-mart!

I REALLY hate cyber scouters......


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

mr. 16 gauge said:


> nope.....don't much care if they found it by getting out and walking the ground, same as me. I hunt state land, so there isn't much i can do about that. However, for each one of these posts there are 10,000 "lurkers" (i consider them to be nothing more than parasitic fleas) that will jump on to the information in a heart beat!
> The only thing i hate more that the lazy individuals who start threads such as this (hey, hows it going? Anyone finding birds? Great, tell me where they are), are the "helpers" that insist on giving away 'their' spots.....and then the parking lot at the sga ends up looking like the parking lot at wal-mart!
> 
> I really hate cyber scouters......


 ditto here!!


----------



## HSV1936 (Jan 18, 2007)

I heard there are birds in the UP, just watch out that the wolves don't enjoy your dogs for lunch. :sad:


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

HSV1936 said:


> I heard there are birds in the UP, just be watch out that the wolves don't enjoy your dogs for lunch. :sad:


 Nope no birds in the UP... best look elsewhere. Lots of wolves though...


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am a cyber scouter type that everyone hates, but only when there is a fool dumb enough to post on a good spot(doesnt happen much, but then i avoid that area for about a year and then check it out). personally I do decent on the state land i hunt which is only in Allegan, Barry, Kent, Newaygo, Wexford, and a small area that is the whole western U.P.
Good luck everyone chasing rufs, got a few days left if they didnt change the season this year, i will be tree watching hoping for a whitetail.


----------

